
Is CloudFront down? - nh2
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.aws.amazon.com<p>AWS CloudFront seems to be down in Europe and parts of the US for at least https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cache.nixos.org.<p>The AWS status page says &quot;Elevated SSL Handshake Failures - 1:36 PM PDT We’re investigating elevated SSL handshake failures from our CloudFront edge locations.&quot;
======
dguo
Yeah, I started seeing intermittent CloudFront error pages in the past hour.

------
townie
Down for me

